# howdy from Texas



## knormb (Apr 30, 2008)

Not new to sailing, but new to sailing in shallow water! Seattle is home, Houston is current residence. We just bought our first boat here - Cal 25-2. Looking forward to being on the water, but still cleaning up the boat and getting it outfitted to our comforts. Won't be long now though, and we'll be out on Galveston Bay.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard knormb, Sailnet has a lot of knowledgeable people and there is a bit of fun.


----------



## planewood1 (May 9, 2008)

Welcome aboard knormb:
I am new here myself, although not new to sailing. I have been lurking and reading the different posts and all I can say is WOW! There are many fine folks here and the knowledge base is enormous! It would appear that whatever you need to know, someone here has the answer. Or at least can point you in the right direction. 
So don't be a stranger, jump on in!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet and best of luck with the Cal. Ditto to you plane.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Knormb,

Texas here too. That Galveston Bay is fine sailing. Clearlake is such a nice Marina. We are looking at buying a little vacation house on Matagorda Bay. If we do, I want to move my boat. Welcome to you and yours.

Philip


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to the forum and the gulf coast from Mobile, Al


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard. Yes,shallow water, but still lots of room to sail. Plus, come October, you have the Harvest Moon Regatta. Where are you keeping your boat down there?


----------



## maggie2 (May 11, 2008)

Hi there from Southern Hem. Will Google your cruising ground and have a look. We are in Southern Tasmania.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome aboard. i was born and raised in Houston. but the poster above /l\ is a troll. once again i say


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

To the new members above, welcome to the board. Wow, new sailors from Texas, Alabama, and Tasmania, this is great!!


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

uspirate wrote
Welcome aboard. i was born and raised in Houston. but the poster above /l\ is a troll. once again i say


Yeah I marked it earlier, I'm surprised it's still there.


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

denby said:


> uspirate wrote
> Welcome aboard. i was born and raised in Houston. but the poster above /l\ is a troll. once again i say
> 
> Yeah I marked it earlier, I'm surprised it's still there.


I just PM'd Cam and he took care of it! Thanks Cam.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

max-on said:


> I just PM'd Cam and he took care of it! Thanks Cam.


Yeah Cam dose like that red button. You got to be careful or he gets carried away and deletes lines, post and even entire threads.

Sometimes he just likes to add stuff to posts too to screw with your mind!
By the way...has anyone figured out how to convert women's shoe sizes to mens? I saw a pair of Prada pumps on line that I am just dying to try on.


----------



## Lostmt (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome to Texas. I wanted to go to Seattle from Montana, but the wife said NO and back to Texas we came.

We're over on the Matagorda Bay at Port O'Connor. Drop me an email (conagher60 at gmail.com) if you get over this way. Same with you Philip.

Fair Winds
David


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

denby said:


> Yeah Cam dose like that red button. You got to be careful or he gets carried away and deletes lines, post and even entire threads.
> 
> Sometimes he just likes to add stuff to posts too to screw with your mind!
> By the way...has anyone figured out how to convert women's shoe sizes to mens? I saw a pair of Prada pumps on line that I am just dying to try on.


*Cam you're dead meat!!!!!*

You don't know this but I have connections in high places at Sailnet.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Cam is a real girly man sailor, but he is afraid to leave the dock. Our secret hidden cameras have Him at his best.










More to come Cam.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

As our local Portugee would say...Bastardo Sujo...which roughly translates to BITE ME Denby!! 

BTW...is your AT&T DSL line running a bit slow??? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....the shadow knows!!


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> As our local Portugee would say...Bastardo Sujo...which roughly translates to BITE ME Denby!!
> 
> BTW...is your AT&T DSL line running a bit slow??? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....the shadow knows!!


You know me and these new fang-dangle things........where is my slide rule.


----------



## knormb (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the welcomes. At least I think most of the posts were welcomes, not sure about Denby. We're in Clear Lake at the South Shore Harbor marina - at least for now, but looking to move closer to the bay.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

knormb said:


> Thanks for the welcomes. At least I think most of the posts were welcomes, not sure about Denby. We're in Clear Lake at the South Shore Harbor marina - at least for now, but looking to move closer to the bay.


Yeah, I welcomed you aboard, second post. But not to long after that there was a spammer and that is what max-on and I where talking about, then Cam started to screw around with the post with his magic moderator powers. Some of my post on this thread are not all mine, Cam added a few lines.  Thats ok, pay back can be a [email protected]#$.  

I know people in high places at Sailnet. Or is that low places.


----------



## TxLnghrn (Apr 22, 2008)

*South Shore*

Welcome Knormb,
Just saw your post and wanted to say Hi. We are at South Shore as well, just moved in 3 weeks ago...Pier 5. The trip out is a little long, but the marina ammenities make up for it for us. Welcome to Galveston Bay Sailing.  Buy towing insurance now if you haven't already, grounding is a way of life and the mud/clay bottom makes getting yourself off nearly impossible (or so I'm told haven't had the unfortunate experience yet, but I have bumped the bottom a time or two). 
Fair Winds,
Michael


----------



## knormb (Apr 30, 2008)

*Ike*

Well, Ike has passed - we're back home and have everything cleaned up. The house did better than the boat though. I checked that everything was snug before we evacuated, and it was. Came back to a shredded jib (roller furled), a missing wind direction indicator, the starboard shroud loose from the spreader, and some frayed halyards.

So here's what I learned.

1. Stick with floating piers! There was very little damage in our marina - mostly shredded sails. Some of the marinas with fixed piers lost most of the boats.

2. Take the sails down before a major storm. Most of the shredded sails I saw were roller furled jibs. The bottom section stayed wrapped nicely, but the upper section can't be wrapped - the wind catches it and all you need is one little tear. Doesn't matter which way you furl it - as the hurricane passed over, the wind switches direction so you'll get it either way.

I had already got some quotes for new sails, thinking that we'd replace them in the spring. But I wasn't planning on re-rigging the shrouds and all. We'll spend the day on the boat tomorrow cleaning and deciding what to do.

So sad. (But better off than many) We wouldn't be sailing for awhile even without the damage what with the sunken boats blocking the channel and all the debris in the water.


----------



## sasfish (Oct 1, 2008)

*re*

Hey I was in clear lake for about two years before going on to key west and then while every- where. Clear lake is one of the best sailing communities one could find anywhere. I still have friends there and concider them some of my best mates. Some of the boats I would anchor next to. emerald isle ( formosa 41) caribbean rules (islander) salsa (corbin 39) last tango (not sure) and ofcoarse the west sail gang. also must mention the best ship store in the world (BLUE WATER SHIPSTORE). The rigger I use is scoot tuma and for survaying roy newberry. Texas is also the place to have a prawn or two, with beer ofcoarse. Texas has some of my best memories. GO LONGHORNS sorry to any aggies


----------

